# رواتر كونكت موبايلي 28 ميغا 2012 التحميل مفتوح



## Teashop (30 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عرض موبايلي ساخن 2012 جديد

راوتر موبايلي

السرعة: 28 ميغا التحميل مفتوح







مدة الاشتراك: 16 شهر

فيه وايرليس

واربع مخارج

الكمية محدودة

السعر 1450 ريال

مع التوصيل في المنطقة الشرقية

للطلب
أبو خالد
0558401040

موفقين بالله*​


----------



## tjarksa (30 يناير 2012)

*رد: رواتر كونكت موبايلي 28 ميغا 2012 التحميل مفتوح*

الله يوفقك يابو خالد .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 يناير 2012)

*رد: رواتر كونكت موبايلي 28 ميغا 2012 التحميل مفتوح*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

